# Newbie Roland VersaSTUDIO BN-20 question



## Reg2311 (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi,

This may be a really silly question! 

I am look to buy a Roland VersaSTUDIO BN-20 as my Liyu vinyl cutter has broken down. I would like to go for the Roland VersaSTUDIO BN-20 as it will allow me to do a few more things but I notice on every site that sells unit it says the machine contour cuts so I would like to know can it do the regular detailed cutting my Liyu vinyl cutter can do?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, you can, but cutting with a Roland GS-24 cutter is much easier and it is less than $2K. 

The BN-20 printer is extremely slow. Yes, it can print and it can cut, but for printing jobs there are much better printers, and for cutting jobs there are much better cutters. 

For printing only, I would upgrade for the VersaCAMM VS-300i, for cutting only, I would downgrade for the GS-24 cutter, and for print/cut jobs I would use the VS-300i because it is wider and faster than the BN-20.

We use a Roland GX-24 cutter (for 7 years now), and we also have a VersaCAMM VS-640 for sign printing. No issues with them whatsoever...


----------



## Reg2311 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you for the information I will have a look for those machines. Also do you know of any good printer cutter all in ones as I would prefer this due to space?

Thanks again!


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

The Roland printer/cutters are pretty good. As you will see, the VS-300i is also a printer cutter, but unfortunately it is wider than the BN-20 with 26". This is definitely a disadvantage, but also an advantage because you can print 30" wide images instead of 20". This makes a big difference if you want to print signs. We sell 24"-28" wide Point Of Sale signs all the time, 30" x 52" banners, print/cut t-shirts using 30" wide rolls, etc.. For us a sloooow, 20" wide printer would cause serious problems...

Check out this speed test:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-xVcLtACXo


----------



## Reg2311 (Oct 31, 2017)

I have had a look at the VS-300i and it looks great but way out of my price range at 9-10k - I am looking for an all in one unit for less than 6k. 

The BN-20 really moves at a snail’s pace! But I am still in two minds about the unit because it does what I need although I would like something a little wider and faster but as I am a new business and only get about 4-10 very small orders a day I am not sure if I should get this or invest in something better now – any thoughts?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I think the answer depends on your business model. If you can get enough high-margin, small orders, your space is limited and your overhead is low (so you can easily accept low productivity machines), the BN-20 can be an excellent choice. If however your business model requires (or soon will require) high productivity, more versatile tools because your prices will be lower but your quantities are higher, then the BN-20 will definitely be the bottle neck. 

I am probably NOT the best advisor for you because I ALWAYS go for the best tools I can get. I don't want to mess with limitations, crazy maintenance issues, etc.. I want to produce, produce, produce. This is our business model, but I understand that situations, businesses can be totally different...

Good luck!


----------



## icycool311 (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes, bn20 is the best investment we have made.


----------

